# Datenbankanbindung unter Linux



## dookie (9. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ihr ein Problem und zwar hab ich unter Windows eine Anwendung programmiert  die auf eine mySQL Datenbank zugreift. Hat auch alles funktioniert. Jetzt hab ich mir openSuse installiert und da bekomm ich die Datenbankanwendung nicht hin.

Hab dort mit Hilfe von unixODBC eine odbc Verbindung zu der Datenbank hergestellt, diese funktioniert auch. Nun hab ich mir von mySQL den JConnector heruntergeladen, entpackt und auf die "mysql-connector-java-5.0.7-bin.jar" hab ich den CLASSPATH gesetzt.

Mein Java-Code für den Datenbankzugriff ist folgender:



```
try
        { dbVerbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/bundesliga?" +
                                            "user=nutzer&password=passwort");

        }
        catch (SQLException e)
        {
            System.out.println("DB-Verbindungsfehler: " + e);
            System.exit(0);
        }
```

Hier wird folgende Exception geworfen:


java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver


Hat jemand eine Idee wo mein Fehler liegt?


----------



## HoaX (9. Sep 2007)

daran dass du erstmal den treiber laden musst. wenn du die forensuche oder google zu der fehlemeldung befragst bekommst du tausende anleitungen ...


----------



## Kim Stebel (9. Sep 2007)

lädst du vorher den die Treiber-Klasse via class.forName?


----------



## dookie (9. Sep 2007)

Ja lade einen Treiber 


```
try{
	Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
	
}catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
	System.err.println(e.toString());
}
```


----------



## Gast (9. Sep 2007)

Hallo dookie,

ich glaube Du hast keinen ODBC-fähigen Treiber heruntergeladen.

Versuche es einmal mit:

Class.forName ( "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" ).


----------



## sparrow (9. Sep 2007)

Warum denn überhaupt ODBC?
Java -> JDBC -> mySQL

Warum sollte das anders sein als unter Windows?
Oder gehst du da auch über die ODBC-Schnittstelle des Betriebssystem?


----------



## dookie (9. Sep 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo dookie,
> 
> ich glaube Du hast keinen ODBC-fähigen Treiber heruntergeladen.
> 
> ...



Hi das funktioniert leioder auch nicht. Da findet er die Klasse nicht...

@spaarrow 

unter windows konfigurier ich unter Datenquellen eine odbc anbindung und mach dann wie oben mit der jdbc-odbc bbridge die verbindung.


----------



## HoaX (9. Sep 2007)

du gibst aber beim erstellen der verbindung keine odbc-url an ...


----------



## dookie (9. Sep 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du gibst aber beim erstellen der verbindung keine odbc-url an ...



 

Hab es jetzt so:


```
dbVerbindung = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:bundesliga", "user","pw");
```

Jetzt bekomm ich aber da leider eine null.pointer exception


----------



## dookie (9. Sep 2007)

Ok hab es jetzt über die jdbc variante geschafft. Hab den jdbc-Treiber in das Java_home verzeichnis kopiert. Keine Ahnung warum das nicht über den CLASSPATH ging


----------



## cb2 (26. Sep 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mal eien Frage, weiß jemand, wie ich mit Hilfe eines Java-Programmes die gesamten ODBC Data Source ausgeben lassen kann?

Gruß.


----------

